
DeepMind founder Demis Hassabis reveals his darkest moment - m-i-l
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46099587
======
m-i-l
A couple of quotes I like:

"I think the interesting balance you have got to get right as an entrepreneur
is to have a healthy disregard for what people are saying. But the key thing
also is, how do you not be delusional as well?"

"You don't want to be 50 years ahead of your time, you want to be five years
ahead. ... The classic and most tragic example of that [being too far ahead]
is Charles Babbage being 100 years ahead of his time with computers."

